# Fancy Shrimp an Option ... ?



## DetectivePopcorn (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey all,

I have a planted tank in my bedroom (30gal) that I'd like ot put some Fancy Shirmp into and I've been thinking on it for a long long time now, but I just realised that the fish/plants currently in it may not allow me too ... from what I've read it's quite allright, but I'd like you lot to have your say wether or not they would work out/do well at all ... ?

Fish; Gold White Cloud Minnows -9(3M, 6F), Red Neon Endlers Guppies - 8 (4M, 4F), Otocinclus 5.. ish .. (Not a clue as to sex), Giant African Filter Shrimp (3(Yes yes I know thier shrimp but they seem to be quite a bit more hardy and large!).

Plants; Simmilar to water Star grass ... not sure on what exactly ... 1/2 Tank Carpet of Ittalian Vals, small clump of Hair Grass, and another small clump of Four Leaf Clover ...

And whole system is filtered using a HOB (Aqua Clear 60) and has CO2 injection also ...

Anyone who knows anything about wether or not I could or should put some Fancy Shrimp in or not _Please_ post!!

Regards,

Andrew


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

What do you mean by fancy shrimp? Are you considering dwarf shrimp? If so, they may be harassed by some of the fish you currently have.


----------



## DetectivePopcorn (Aug 6, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> What do you mean by fancy shrimp? Are you considering dwarf shrimp? If so, they may be harassed by some of the fish you currently have.


I do belive so, as in Crystal Reds, Snowball and the such.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

it is okey to put them together as long as the shrimps has lots of hiding place. any chance they would try to bite the shrimps if they are hungry. just try cherry shrimp for now.


----------



## DetectivePopcorn (Aug 6, 2010)

Hmmm Ok, anyone in paricular I should talk to to buy some?? And there's lots f hiding places in the tank currently, so they should be fine.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Shrimps should be fine there. Some babies could be eaten, but your fish will not chaise and kill shrimps in a regular basic.
Start from 'not fancy' shrimps (neocaridina) for now. If they will be fine, you can get other more delicate shrimps.

CO2 can be a problem, if you put too much of it. Is it DYI or pressured? Do you control its level?

What is your substate in the tank?


----------



## DetectivePopcorn (Aug 6, 2010)

Substrate is Geo Systems Red
http://www.hagen.com/canada/english/aquatic/product.cfm?CAT=1&SUBCAT=109&PROD_ID=01124200010101 -- Cept mine is red/white mix ...

And CO2 is pressurized and it's sitting at about 1 bubble every 3 seconds or so.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

DetectivePopcorn said:


> Substrate is Geo Systems Red
> http://www.hagen.com/canada/english/aquatic/product.cfm?CAT=1&SUBCAT=109&PROD_ID=01124200010101 -- Cept mine is red/white mix ...
> 
> And CO2 is pressurized and it's sitting at about 1 bubble every 3 seconds or so.


It looks like your gravel is raising pH? Have you noticed this?


----------



## DetectivePopcorn (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah, I alwas thought it was something to do with the ferts I was putting in though ...


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

You can keep Sulawesi shrimps there 

Are they fancy for you?


----------

